# Battlefield 2142 crashes



## The40oz (Jan 24, 2007)

I just built new pc for gaming, when I start bf2142 I can go as far as the graphics options menu and thats good but if I even click to change my audio it crashes. If I dont touch any options it will load map and as soon as the game start crash. All new hardware... graphics card is a 8800gts, im running vista basic right now. I have downloaded all the newest drivers for everthing. This is pretty much the reason I wanted a new pc to play this and crysis. I dont know what to do, I fished around and changed my screen resolution so that it matched my native resolution and that didnt work as well. Is this a driver issue or something on EA's end? Oblivion runs perfect and so does wow.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Vista apparently has siginificant issues with some games. I visit this other forum regularly, it may be of some help:
http://www.totalbf2142.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5198

That link will take you to the Vista-related thread. Hope it helps!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Hehe. Vista is released and the flood gates of gamers having issues opens. What a shock.


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Tut Tut?!


----------

